# The Burning of Prospero - THE CUSTODES ARE HERE!



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, you did read that title correctly. The November issue of White Dwarf has been leaked and has confirmed the next GW Horus Heresy release is indeed the Burning of Prospero, and will feature the Thousand Sons and Space Wolves. But they are not alone.










The box will feature a 5-man squad of Adeptus Custodes, at long last given their own plastic models. This is a huge development, and it seems to indicate that at the very least the basic Adeptus Custodes will be part of the GW Heresy range rather than the Forge World range. The image quality isn't great but what I can see tells me they look fantastic, and this once and for all solidifies my Legion choice. I am going Thousand Sons!


LotN


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Those Custodes look amazing O.O! I never bought Betrayal at Calth, but I may have to slide some money aside to pick this bad boy up. Do we know if the Burning of Prospero is meant to replace Betrayal at Calth or is it going to run alongside it? Also, heard someone else mention this on naftka, but is that Bjorn the Fell-Handed leading the Custodes?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I was going to mention the SW in the pic, but Bjorn? He really only came into his own after Prospero. He was only a line trooper on Prospero, losing his hand there IIRC. He'd be in no position to lead Custodes, or even mingle with them.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I wonder who the claw handed dude is to the right of the Custodes leader is. Looks like a unique model


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I was going to mention the SW in the pic, but Bjorn? He really only came into his own after Prospero. He was only a line trooper on Prospero, losing his hand there IIRC. He'd be in no position to lead Custodes, or even mingle with them.


Ah, alright, I didn't know that. My heresy lore is lacking, to say the least:smile2:, but good to know!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

To be honest, I'm more excited by the free DLC lord for W:TW. But Claw-Guy and the Custodes are cool, too.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

gen.ahab said:


> To be honest, I'm more excited by the free DLC lord for W:TW. But Claw-Guy and the Custodes are cool, too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




What do those abbreviations mean?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Warhammer: Total War. The time sink to end all time skins.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I would have liked to have seen a little more action in their [Custodes] poses. They all seem to be casually standing around having a cup of tea. Despite that, from that blurred image, the armour looks like it's going to be amazing.


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

Super excited! Sure, the pics of the Custodes (?) models make them seem a bit static, but I'll reserve judgement until I see them in real life. Will most likely be getting the box to help grow my 30k Blood Angels army that I started with Betrayal at Calth and for the bits to use in kit-bashing 

Also that claw-wielding fellow looks like a great choice for Space Wolves conversions


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The full reveal has arrived, and it's even more epic than we thought:
























Not only plastic Custodes, but the Sisters of Silence as well. In addition to Ahzek Ahriman, a new character named Geigor Fell-Hand, five Tartaros Terminators and thirty MK III Iron Armour Space Marines, which are stated as Veterans so there is the possibility of a HUGE weapon sprue. All of this is priced at £95, which is a pretty goddamn good deal considering the sheer amount of minis and the variety as well.

A day one purchase for me.


LotN


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

....... shit.








Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Whoa.
I'm absolutely broke due to uni, also, I haven't collected in a long time. But THIS has really really really tempted me to go into GW and give them all my money.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

https://www.games-workshop.com/resources/PDF/Datasheets/Burning of Prospero Imperial Datasheets.pdf


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

https://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Burning-of-Prospero-ENG

The Burning of Prospero is here and the contents of the box look fantastic, with lots of customization options.



GW said:


> Inside The Horus Heresy: Burning of Prospero, you’ll find:
> 
> Detailed plastic Citadel Miniatures:
> 
> ...


So both the Custodes and Sisters can really be customized to suit whatever gameplay style you want with them. The Marines and Terminators have great weapon choices as always, and both Azhek and Geigor will make either an excellent commander or a figure you could trade for something else. Or if you actually plan on playing the game Burning of Prospero, keep them both and use them for that.

https://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/How-to-Paint-Burning-of-Prospero-ENG

The painting guide How to Paint Burning of Prospero is also here and it contains quite a surprise, not only does it show you how to paint the Thousand Sons, Space Wolves and their ally forces in the boxed game, it also contains an extra section showing the approved GW painting styles for ALL the Space Marine Legions, from Dark Angels to Alpha Legion. (Legions II and XI not included, never you mind why.) Worth buying even if Prospero isn't something you want... for whatever reason that could be.

Bought my copy of both, though from TripleHelix for 25% off. Looking forward to merging this and Calth. My Legion force grows. :grin2:


LotN


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Are we going to talk about those bitches and fuckers or not??
https://www.games-workshop.com/resources/PDF/Datasheets/Burning of Prospero Imperial Datasheets.pdf
So much for the power balance!
i would like to point out the fact that each single Custodian is stronger and better equipped than a 150 pts Chaos Lord!


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

neferhet said:


> i would like to point out the fact that each single Custodian is stronger and better equipped than a 150 pts Chaos Lord!


And so they should be, heretic dog!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

The one thing that I find lacking for the Custodes is the apparent lack of a starting Invulnerable save.

Also, as far as I can tell, the Bolt Caster is technically not able to be used, as there is no way to either purchase it, or able to equip it.

all that is stated under the Guardian Spear is "A model equipped with a guardian spear can fire it as a boltgun", note that it does not say a Bolter Caster...sooo...

IF the Bolter Caster and the Guardian Spear are supposed to be ubiquitous then why not just give the Guardian Spear two profiles, one shooting and one for combat...its been done before.

Also Custodes are at I4 base? And they are the Super-Space Marine elite?

----

Over all I think the Sisters of Silence are by far the better unit to take.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Fallen said:


> Also, as far as I can tell, the Bolt Caster is technically not able to be used, as there is no way to either purchase it, or able to equip it.
> 
> all that is stated under the Guardian Spear is "A model equipped with a guardian spear can fire it as a boltgun", note that it does not say a Bolter Caster...sooo


The Bolt Caster is the ranged attack of the Sentinel Blade. Like how the Guardian Spear can be fired as a boltgun, the blade can be fired as a Bolt Caster.


LotN


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

also, every custodian has access to storm shield at 10 pts each. so yeah. invuln save...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> And so they should be, heretic dog!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> The Bolt Caster is the ranged attack of the Sentinel Blade. Like how the Guardian Spear can be fired as a boltgun, the blade can be fired as a Bolt Caster.


Ahh, thank you for that, I must have missed that obviously.

Still, besides that they can buy a 3++ for +10 points is not the bad thing, I was just awed that there was no initial starting invulnerable save (like a 5+ for pseudo termi armor)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Fallen said:


> Ahh, thank you for that, I must have missed that obviously.
> 
> Still, besides that they can buy a 3++ for +10 points is not the bad thing, I was just awed that there was no initial starting invulnerable save (like a 5+ for pseudo termi armor)


Not at all. :smile2:

That is odd to be honest. I would have expected a 5++ or at the very least a 6++. The Custodes seem to be split between two options, Spears make them much more killy in combat while Swords/Shields make them very very survivable in combat. A 2+ and 3++ save is ungodly, very little short of a tank will be capable of hurting them reliably. What I am curious about is their ability to hit and wound: if they went up against a Tactical Squad with WS4 and BS4 for example, what would they hit and wound on with spears (AP2) or swords (AP3)?


LotN


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, with everyone with spears its 16 attacks if they do not charge, and 21 if they do.

MathHammer says...


Receive charge, 16 attacks, 10.7 hit, 8.9 wounds.

If they charged, 21 attacks, 14 hits, 11.7 wounds.

Average, 3 attacks each, 2 hit, 1.7 cause wounds.

Leader dude, 4 attacks, 2.7 hit, 2.2 wound.

----

If they had Swords and Storm shields the attacks remain the same (because yay storm shields)


MathHammer says...


Receive charge, 16 attacks, 10.7 hit, 7.1 wounds.

If they charged, 21 attacks, 14 hits, 9.3 wounds.

Average, 3 attacks each, 2 hit, 1.3 wounds.

Leader dude, 4 attacks, 2.7 hit, 1.8 wounds.

----

If they only took swords (to max number of attacks with the dagger) they are probably wiping a Tactical squad, assuming that they do not charge through terrain. as they do not have grenades (again oversight?)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

GW: Legio Custodes & Contemptor Rules - Heresy Edition - Bell of Lost Souls

HH rules for Custodes are out. They are... quite different to say the least. What catches my eye the most is the Heresy-version of their shields, rather than a 3++ they grant a 4++ that can be re-rolled if the unit is in an Assault. A re-rollable 4++! Goddamn.

Their spears also cannot block attacks but rather a 6 to Hit roll generates an extra attack. And, you'll like this one Fallen, their armour generates a 2+ and a 5++ automatically while also conferring Move Through Cover. So in the Heresy they get that automatic invulnerable save, but not in 40k. Interesting. The Sentinel Warblade is also Rending in HH.

They are much cheaper points-wise, but come in smaller squads. A squad of three Sentinel Guards (Swords) costs 195pts with each extra Custodian costing 65pts. The Custodian Guard unit points cost is too blurred for me to make out. They can remain in unit coherency up to 3" rather than 1", reflecting the "every warrior is an island" nature of the Custodians, and can always Regroup with their leadership unaffected by any casualties taken regardless of squad size. They gain +1 initiative if their WS is equal to or higher than the WS of the unit they are assaulting. They are immune to Fear and can re-roll Deny the Witch


LotN


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Fuck for only +15 points per model GIMME THAT!

Thanks LotN, your the bestest Lord of the Night that I know, besides Batman.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

The sisters come with options on the sprue to have a sister superior or to just make another ordinary sister, meaning that just like dire avengers they will be sold in packs of 5 at another point. I found this out assembling some of the sisters for my local GW on saturday afternoon


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Fallen said:


> Thanks LotN, your the bestest Lord of the Night that I know, besides Batman.












Warhammer TV just released a video on how to paint the Custodian Guard, according to the classic colour scheme. Get ready to do a lot of gold.







LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Formations for the Sisters and Custodes are here!

https://www.games-workshop.com/reso...source=Facebook&utm_content=UPDATESISTERRULES

Essentially running 1-3 squads means that these rules are pretty easy to get for each unit. For Sisters your opponent adds one less dice to their warp charge pool for each unit you have to a max of three. For Custodes having two units on the battlefield in any range of each other grants them a 6++ and three gets them a 5++.


LotN


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok, nice formations. The sister one is pretty good actually!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My copy of Prospero just arrived today. 25% off at TripleHelixWargames and delivery on release day! I'm damn happy right now. :grin2:

Now the question is: How to divide the sixty Tactical Marines I have into groups based on MK III, MK IV and Thousand Son Power Armour, both the MK IV upgrade sprue and the Achaen Veteran sprue?


LotN


----------

